
The Return of SETI - ForHackernews
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2015/09/the-return-of-seti/407944/?single_page=true
======
drmarkrbaker
What would be useful would be an open interface that allowed labs to submit
their astronomical data (e.g. GRBs) and anyone to create their own SETI
searches (e.g. for specific Technosignatures) which users can then chosse to
donate their processing resources to.

